# Archery



## SaltyDog (Sep 9, 2016)

I just wanted to see if any of the other scribes here shoots competitive archery. I do, with NFAA. 

Lol if you do, just give a shout out.

Have any questions with NFAA or competitive archery, post them and I'll answer them to the best I can.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 10, 2016)

I've done it before, but not competitively. Not badly either. My homeschool group was going to start a team, but I don't k ow what happened to that...

I hope to get back into it eventually, it's fun.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm not competitive in modern archery, but i do shoot competitively with long bow in the SCA. Of course, I'm not as "competitive" as I'd maybe like to be...

Plus, I make all my equipment, so that's fun!


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 11, 2016)

Caged Maiden said:


> I'm not competitive in modern archery, but i do shoot competitively with long bow in the SCA. Of course, I'm not as "competitive" as I'd maybe like to be...
> 
> Plus, I make all my equipment, so that's fun!



I think everyone who shoots feels that way!


----------



## Peat (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't do archery, but I saw this on twitter and immediately though of this thread.


----------



## Russ (Sep 13, 2016)

I shoot a little 3D competitively, but it really does ruin a good walk.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think I'm that skilled enough to do that, Peat.  Yeah definitely not.  lol.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 13, 2016)

Peat said:


> I don't do archery, but I saw this on twitter and immediately though of this thread.



It took my brain a while to figure out what this picture was depicting. It looked like her head was photoshopped onto her butt, lol.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 13, 2016)

My archery coach today tried something like this, could shoot quite well with his feet actually.  Upside down though?  Forget it lol.


----------



## Russ (Sep 14, 2016)

SaltyDog said:


> I don't think I'm that skilled enough to do that, Peat.  Yeah definitely not.  lol.



I thought the same thing, but you might be pleasantly surprised if you give it a try.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 14, 2016)

Caged Maiden said:


> I'm not competitive in modern archery, but i do shoot competitively with long bow in the SCA. Of course, I'm not as "competitive" as I'd maybe like to be...
> 
> Plus, I make all my equipment, so that's fun!



 Hiya! I saw your post and wondered if you had any links to info on making bows? I'd like to make a bow, but with tons of sites, it's hard to know which to trust, if you know what I mean. 

 Thanks!


----------

